# New toy I made



## malachi (Dec 31, 2007)

hey guys, just wanted to show you the little box I made for my soon to come growwall system ,, yep! I'm goin vertical baby, I like the ecosystem setup but I tought it was a bit small for the price , so I made my own, I'm gonna try the growall system , I'm startin with 8 panels of 24 units each. I Know I know!! its too tight I'm goin 4/2 row spread, so for 200 pots I'm gonna set in about 120 plants and I'm growing SCROG,I have 2000 watts in the tube shit I,m so anxious to get this goin that I can't even sleep anymore, If you see anything missing please feel free to add. I have a squirel fan at the bottom of the left box pushing air in and I have another one on the top right extracting it into my attic, also modified with a cooler and a fan to condensate the vapor so the neihbors don,t think I have a clothes dryer in my attic..lol I also have a 6 inch vortex on my cooltube pulling the air strait up and out I think so far it should be ok , but there is only one way to find out isn't there.. so I'll keep you up to date .

happy growing y'all


----------



## Earl (Jan 1, 2008)

I like your new toy.

I was hoping for more pics, 
with plants in it.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 1, 2008)

Cant wait to see some children in that thing... =]


----------



## email468 (Jan 1, 2008)

oh yeah - i'll be keeping an eye on this...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 1, 2008)

more cool technology....DIY of RIU...I love it!


----------



## malachi (Jan 6, 2008)

I'LL put pics up with the plants in in about 2 weeks since the cost of all of this is puttin me out on the street.

I'll be puttin in 185 cuttings and I'm growing scrog , i dunno if i said that already but I will be posting to keep you all right there by my side..


----------



## malachi (Jan 6, 2008)

oh yeah and the finished product will have a capacity of 432 individual plant sites although i will be putting in 80% max capacity just for breathin room.


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn two weeks... Oh well we will be waiting... =]


----------



## rolln1up (Jan 6, 2008)

That looks really exciting hmm... 2000 watts... ~346 plants I wouldn't sleep much eitrher


----------



## closet.cult (Jan 6, 2008)

right on, bro! keep us posted on this system!


----------



## malachi (Jan 6, 2008)

2000watts with 1 vortex in a 3 foot cooltube extracting strait into the attic 

I know 2 weeks is long but shit i'm broke and cuttings aren't cheap plus I have another 3 or 400 bucks to put on the box


----------



## GoodFriend (Jan 6, 2008)

this looks fun


what strain?


----------



## gotdamunchies (Jan 6, 2008)

I will for sure be looking forward to this grow!!


----------



## malachi (Jan 6, 2008)

I will definitely keep you posted and yes it fucks me up to to have to wait 2 weeks but shit I'm broke and if I stick another dime in this this week my wife will cut my nads of man.......


----------



## malachi (Jan 6, 2008)

the strain is millenium bud. its an indica high yield high thc bought it from Greenthumb


----------



## motoracer110 (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice, I haven't seen a grow set up like that, you'll have to keep us updated.


----------



## dylster88 (Jan 12, 2008)

thats a really cool set up you got!


----------



## malachi (Feb 11, 2008)

ok guys its been a few weeks but I was broke and not gettin shit done now i have decided to put 4 growall systems in with my 2000 watts for this harvest cuz puttin all 18 growalls meant 1800 fucken dollars that i don't have, so first try will be 75 cloned jack herer or white widow will be confirmed tonite along with my pwn cloned millenium bud 11 seeds=6 plants=3 females,,,, not bad i guess for my first time

so here are some pics of my toy with the growalls in the system hooked up to pump and res. all plugged into elec. with a intermatic T-104 switch and 3 ventilators but i will have to get a vortex mine are not powerful enough for 2000 watss of light 

as for the plant pics I'd like your confirmaton that this is a male please if any y'all can help me

welll feel free to add in if you see a bug in it


peace in life an grow all


----------



## volcomspin2002 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey bud, nice set-up , very interesting. I wana say that's a female you have there so keep her around. I dont see any balls and I believe those pistils mean fem. keep up the pics!


----------



## rolln1up (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Malachi well those pics you posted are not of a sexing plant.... those are not pistals nor balls. This grow has me really excited but curios as to the idea of the grow. I under stand and am familure with both vertical grows and SOG grows and this seems to be a vertical SOG grow, is this a correct thought? Could you Post some more pics of your setup? Good Luck


----------



## malachi (Feb 14, 2008)

its a vertical sog grow but right now thos are my moms, I have three that show very clearly the pistils and 3 like the ones I,m showing you here I have about 30 clones startin and I am sexing some now , once they are taken they will be the ones goin in the growall


----------



## rolln1up (Feb 14, 2008)

DO the clones go straight to 12/12 or is there a short veg time. I did a CFL SOG grow clones whre put on 12/12 from the get go and each plant yeiled about 1/8 ounce. They were about 12-14 inches tall so I wasn't to unpleased. How tall are they suppose to grow in a V-SOG maby I need to research this. I'm just scared of having that many plants at the house. Keep us posted and Good Luck


----------



## malachi (Feb 14, 2008)

well. here is pics of my 3 other plants with their pistils showing very clearly so i have to say that I am very unconvinced that these are not showing sex, see plants show presex at 6 to 8 weeks right?, these are in the seven week range and 3 are clearly screamin lady so I have the other 2 in the dark tonight to confirm my suspicion of male invasion...lol if by any chance they turn out female wich I doubt well, i guess i'll have to smoke the bitches...lol


so check these out and you'll see the two white little pistils no problem and compare them with the other pics i think were seeing balls on the first ones...


peace peeps and grow it through the roof!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 14, 2008)

This is going to be good, i had to subscribe!!!!!


----------



## malachi (Feb 15, 2008)

well welcome aboard buddy and yes I will keep a close post of progress for you guys 

and this week end the clones I ordered should be here and my box will be OPERATIONAL IN THE FULL!!!!!!!!!!!LOL

mommies


----------



## malachi (Feb 15, 2008)

sorry as I was saying.....my mommies will be responsable for about 25 babies approx.

the rest are bought for a total of 96 little ones..fuck its gonna be so cool!

anyway have a good day peeps


----------



## toasty1 (Feb 15, 2008)

this is way to interesting.....i'm watching this one to the end. nice job man


----------



## malachi (Feb 15, 2008)

thanks guys you're way cool, I have put my 2 other males through 36 hours of darkness and now am starting the 12/12 cycle on them so i should know their genital equipment very soon...lol and I got a second industrial ventilator for my cooltube cuz its 2000 watts in a 30 inch tube very fucking hot! so I have a total of 4 ventilators on this thing 1 pushing air out of the tube ,1 pulling it out of the tube and I have 1 for air supply for the box and 1 other one extracting the air out of the box and since that air is clean I am pushing it back into the cooltube since it is connected to a vent on the ceiling of my hallway and its get blown back into my home venting system so this whole thing is not only growing my weed but its also heating my entire secondfloor..lol shit I must admit , I,m pretty proud of the way this whole thing is working out, no way the elect company can detect since I am using zero electricity for my entire upstairs exept for a couple of aquarium pumps supply6ing air to my cloned babies.....we'll see if my idea was on the ball in a couple of months, but meanwhile since it seems to really interest you guys I will keep a very regular post so we can all live this thing together man! lol

peace y'all and remember growing it is just as much fun as smokin it..lol ok not quite but close..lol


later peeps


----------



## malachi (Feb 17, 2008)

I'M FINISHED!!!!!! ok so as promised here are some pics of my machine operational, I have one rack filled with my own babies and my buddy will be here with the rest today.

so check this out and let me know what you think and remember this is my first ever grow, so if you see anything , jump in and save the day...

good day all


----------



## malachi (Feb 17, 2008)

oh and remember cuz I'm broke I only have 4 racks in it, but after my first harvest I will bring this up to 15 cuz i got the room, I can fit 19 in if i want so this is a nice first time but next time will be a fucken monster.lol

ok later


----------



## WidowMaker79 (Feb 19, 2008)

looks awesome! i'm excited to see how this turn out.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 20, 2008)

Sooo Cool, will you be filling all the empty spaces?


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Feb 20, 2008)

very nice setup, how much do you have invested total in this setup, its some nice shit man


----------



## malachi (Feb 20, 2008)

I guess total it comes out to about 1300.00 bucks thats for pretty much everything you see the box, the flood table, the tube and the growalls I had a few industrial ventilators laying around so I put all of them to use so that saved me a lot, I will be filling all the spaces this week , had some delays with my clone supplier but I have 100 whitewidows here on friday so It will definitely be full , ofcourse I got a few more than needed cuz I will be making 2 or 3 white widow mommies..lol I couldn't forgive myself if I didn't and I have to allow for those who wont make it. My millenium bud babies are really taking a liking to this vertical grow . but the nice thing is after this harvest of 96 plants in this SOG grow I will use some of the cash to buy another 14 growall racks to make it a total of 18 for a second SOG grow of 432 plants... imagine that!! I can't wait to be on grow two and yes it does fit in the box and at anygiven space I have nomore than 2 feet from the 2000 watts. I have absolutely no I dea how much weed this first grow will give me since its my first, I,m hoping for somethin good, if you guys have an idea on how much I can expect from 96 plants in an SOG your input would be quite welcome. I,m thinking if I can get it up to 8 or 9 grams per plant I,ll be shittin happy cuz that represents around 2 pounds, am I dreamin if I hope for that much? cuz some folks told me I can get more than that but I don't want to get my hopes up too much...

and 1puff I will be filling every space, cuz some folks told me not too but if you go on youtube and type growall you'll see an amsterdam grower who's got one motherfucking set up with growalls and he filled every single one so what the hell, if you got the space use it is what I say.lol

I,ll put pics up on friday with my racks all filled so you guys can get a good look at it...

later fellow growers and remember what the dalai lama always says innergrowth is crucial. so I innergrow as much as I can. lololol

later y'all


----------



## JayDRO (Feb 21, 2008)

those clones you put on the racks were all rooted clones already? cool grow by the way.


----------



## FilthyFletch (Feb 21, 2008)

Ok you got me where did you get the wall things you planted in as I havent seen those before but feel I need to get one and make my own lol..if you only get 8-9 grams a plant whats the point as you increase the amount of plants which increases your felony charge if caught for the same amount you can get from 1/3rd the plants with a much lessor charge? sorry not being a parade rainer just curious. Now if you can get 1/2-1 oz dry from each one you got something..


----------



## malachi (Feb 21, 2008)

People who have grown with this thing told me they got up to 2 1/2 oz dry per plant with it but I have no proof of their say so I just don,t want to get my hopes up. I live in Montreal and they are readily available here I'll give you the link to the company who makes them and from there I think they ship anywhere. but i,ll do that tonite cuz I,m gonna miss my bus to work...lol


----------



## malachi (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah I cloned them from millenium bus mommies and I have another 30 almost ready to go in, might get two more racks this weekend if the wife lets me..lol


----------



## WidowMaker79 (Feb 21, 2008)

hey malachi, where do you shop for supplies? i live in mtl too!


----------



## WidowMaker79 (Feb 21, 2008)

Can you buy clones in the city?


----------



## malachi (Feb 21, 2008)

you in mtl? shit cool man in blainville theres a place called hydroponique2000 google it you'll hit their site they are very cool peeps there man and they have the growalls. the boss's name is Pascal and he is a very cool dude knows a lot and is always willing to help and is very negociable for prices I recommend you give him a call as for clones I got 100 white widows as I said comin on friday I have personal contacts for clones in my little area. for 39 and white widow


----------



## malachi (Feb 21, 2008)

here is a link to the manufacturer http://www.growwall.ca/

hope it helps


----------



## malachi (Feb 24, 2008)

ok so here are my babies after they have been put into their growwall pots

I had to rinse the jiffy off of them cuz i didn't want them to dirty up my flow system, yeah I know it sounds risky but it was actually quite easy and I think that the plants didn't even notice anything.

I,ll be putting them in tomorrow nite and shutting my lights off for 48 hours and boom!!!!!!! its flowering time.. wouoooo houoooo!!!!!!!

by the way my system is working so perfectly, no heat, perfect humidity and totally safe,,, I'm a happy grower,

come back soon for an update....


----------



## Mr. D (Feb 25, 2008)

how do the roots go in asystem like this, do they find there way to the resivour?

cheers., sic grow man.


----------



## malachi (Feb 25, 2008)

basically they grow and find their way to the back of the net and since its a vertical flood system the entire basket gets drenched everytime, so the roots don't really have to work hard to get fed it just sort of falls on their little root system.lol tellin ya man this thing is awesome, i love the growwall system so far, like i said in a earlier post you can check out a dud on youtube that setup a major growwal operation and its awesome how these things work. and if ever the roots get like really big they just drop down inside the growwall and they have a lot of space to grow.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Feb 25, 2008)

Wow, you have alot of babies, cant wait to see them grow up in to purty girls!!


----------



## malachi (Feb 25, 2008)

yup and I also have another 30 being rooted in my closet, I bought another growwall today so I have another 24 sites !!!! should be good man, lets just hope nothing screws up for the next 50 days and I'll be one stone happy little camper...lol

I,m starting my flowering tomorrow , my babies are in the bathroom cuz I am a pest paranoid, so i am checking them thoroughly before mixing them with my own babies , one by one I am putting them under the scope and making sure i am not bringing junk in my garden, might be excessive but i am not taking any chances on this the guy that brought them is a friend but the clone supplier i don't know personally so , no way i am trusting anyone on this its too important to me....

here are the othe 30 I,m talking about and I thought I would throw in a pic of the proud mommy...lol


----------



## Earl (Feb 25, 2008)

I spray my grow room, 
and around the whole perimeter of my house, 
with Ortho Home defense, 
to prevent insects, and especially spider mites.





My problem has been gnats.
They like to lay their eggs in the exposed roots.
I got some yellow sticky traps from ebay, 
to deal with the gnats.


----------



## malachi (Feb 25, 2008)

so ortho is effective in the grow room, since my growroom is one of my upstairs bedroom is in any way dangerous for people?

i had a spider mite problem once and I found that the best cure was 2 coffee residue you know the coffee thats left in the filter once you've made a perculated coffee pot?
I take 2 of those and mix it in with 1 liter of water and let it sit in for about 30 minutes and then refilter it through a new filter then I spray the underside of my leaves and guaranteed in 1 to 2 days you will see no more mites... just thought i'd drop that by at the same time.


----------



## malachi (Feb 26, 2008)

Ok folks,!!! I have ut my babies into darkness for 24 to 48 hours, maybe 36 to get them to realize that fall has come..lol then its 12/12 cycle !!!! fucken A baby !!! been waiting so long for this I thought i'd never get there.. so in a couple of days i will post pics of a growbox filled with 90 odd little girls , shit I hope to get 1 oz + per plant = 90oz = almost 6 pounds oh and i have another 30 ofcourse that will be going into the box in about 8 days once they have fully rooted. shit thats 120 plants peeps!!! thats a lot of fucking weed !! well talk to you in a couple of days...

peace in growing


----------



## badboybabyface (Feb 26, 2008)

sick man..im in..i wanna see how this goes..best of luck


----------



## malachi (Feb 26, 2008)

thanks dude and I will keep you guys posted very regularly so you can live it along with me...lol but honestly so far I love the growwall system, only because its a plug and play easy to use all factors easy to keep maintained type of system, shit its my first grow and honestly i am very confident about a good outcome...but I still don't want to count my chickens before they hatch, (shit do people still say shit like that..lol) I guess being an old fogy from canada justifies me...lol 

peace y'all


----------



## volcomspin2002 (Feb 26, 2008)

damn this is going to be pretty wicked... can you post a pic of the whole grow room so I can see how they are set up? 90-120 oz's is copious amounts of green man... haha if you need help smokin any of it just hit me up.. always wanted to go to canada lol... good luck man Im excited about this!


----------



## malachi (Feb 27, 2008)

tomorrow nite I will post the pics of my babies in place, I put them in tonite, its almost 1:00 am here now and I just finished , I have 80 in there now and my others are well on their way to being ready this weekend, so tomorrow I will definitely give you guys a good look at this wonderful site I sat and contemplated.lol

til tomorrow my friends.


and remember if you can't smoke it then don,t grow it....lol

peace VOLCOM


----------



## malachi (Mar 1, 2008)

Hey friends, well here is my little set up with its babies getting the treatment

I will admit I find my newer ones are having a bit of a hard time , I think it has a lot to do with how deep in the pots you put them, I will from now on put them at the bottom totally , but they are picking up , my milleniumbud is just fucking thriving in the box, my other millenium cuttings are not quite ready to go in yet , they need a few more days of rooting.

I hope things will go well from here cuz flowering has been started and I'm doin the 12/12 thing.lol

if you have any thoughts on anything please help a buddy out and free your mind. 

in the box the readings go like this

water temp : 25.6 C
PPM : 560 
PH level : 5.8 on average

box temp was too hot but I found a way to counter it by plugging my air exchanger exit 6"tube to the box air intake shit! even with the 2000watts of light on, the temp doesn't get above 23 at any given time, that will help in getting my new babies to pucker back up , in the day everything is set to go off so temp never really changes. cuz I decided to have the dark period of my cycle from 7 am to 7 pm, that way the daytme heat keeps my room warm when the lights are off, and the nite time Montreal cold helps to keep my box and room cool when my lights are on, and it also balances out the utility bill, and ofcourse the 2000 watts keep my upstairs cozy as i said before through extracting the filtered air through the air exchanger exits.

oh and I put a pic of the two mommies i decided to flower , got one big one left in the closet under cfl lights.

anyway hope you enjoy the pics . later peeps


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Mar 1, 2008)

Wow Mala, this grow amazes me, i cant wait till they get bigger...


----------



## malachi (Mar 1, 2008)

thanks puff, I have to admit that I,m a little nervous cuz this is my first grow and its pretty substantial, so I might have 1 or 2 questions for y'all like....

now my babies are in the box they are in with vege, fert, i think I will leave it like that for about another week than start transitioning to floral fert, sound right? i will go gradually in the transition .

I made 1 mistake with this, that I will fix monday, I used hydrotone rocks with my 1" cubes MISTAKE!!!!!! I will get loose rockwool and refill every pot cuz the hydrotone doesn't keep water in long enough so the water sifts right through its good for normal hydro grow but for vertical its the shits, some of my plants are not even getting water sometimes, so if any of you ever decide to go growwall wich I highly recommend just cuz its really fun to work with and interesting to operate, I am telling you go rockwool guys, I think I hate hydrotone rocks just about as much as I love weed....lol

well I'M dying to go in the box and see whats up but its nite in there riht now and I have to wait.....oh and I totally fucked up on the bubblers I made, I am not bubbler oriented or gifted, so i am going traditional cutting operation with a cube and a tray but fuck it takes forever, with the first harvest I will buy a real EZ cloner, cuz i messed up about 28 cuttings, felt like slapping myself out for days, but like my wife says its all about live and learn.


----------



## email468 (Mar 1, 2008)

It is an ambitious attempt at a first grow - but nothing ventured nothing gained, right?

hydroton does not hold water - which is a good thing for most hydro applications. you would need some kind of constant waterfall to use hydroton i think.

i think at the end of this grow you'll be way ahead of the curve than most folks after their first time growing.

good luck and happy growing 



malachi said:


> thanks puff, I have to admit that I,m a little nervous cuz this is my first grow and its pretty substantial, so I might have 1 or 2 questions for y'all like....
> 
> now my babies are in the box they are in with vege, fert, i think I will leave it like that for about another week than start transitioning to floral fert, sound right? i will go gradually in the transition .
> 
> ...


----------



## malachi (Mar 1, 2008)

yeah i made a few mistakes that i already realized and that i will not make again, 

I would like some confirmation on my fert. idea do you think my transition process is a good idea? or should i wait for a little more than a week?


----------



## email468 (Mar 1, 2008)

malachi said:


> yeah i made a few mistakes that i already realized and that i will not make again,
> 
> I would like some confirmation on my fert. idea do you think my transition process is a good idea? or should i wait for a little more than a week?


if grow mistakes were pennies, i'd be rich!

i missed your question on ferts - what was it?


----------



## malachi (Mar 1, 2008)

i want to leave it on vege fert for another week or so since they have been in it a few days , and start transtioning from vege to floral fert in about aweek or so , does it sound pretty good or should I wait a little longer?


----------



## email468 (Mar 1, 2008)

good question - i usually give veg ferts for a couple of weeks after switching to 12/12 then slowly introduce the flowering nutes at a greatly reduced PPM.


----------



## malachi (Mar 1, 2008)

ok thanks thats also how i will do it, cuz i don't want to shock them either, i guess i,ll start about 80/20 ratio in 2 weeks.

thanks email468, its not the first time your advice helps me out , glad to have you around.

peace


----------



## email468 (Mar 1, 2008)

malachi said:


> ok thanks thats also how i will do it, cuz i don't want to shock them either, i guess i,ll start about 80/20 ratio in 2 weeks.
> 
> thanks email468, its not the first time your advice helps me out , glad to have you around.
> 
> peace


so glad i'm helpful - i do try. the reason i do it the way i do is not so much to avoid shocking them but to go with the natural rhythm of the plant. After switching to 12/12 the plant continues to veg for two weeks - instead of fighting i just go with it. 

I should clarify that i do switch to flower nutes (reduced load) wholesale - i don't gradually add them. But i use GH and your nutes may have different feeding recommendations.


----------



## malachi (Mar 1, 2008)

I use canna Aqua vega and Aqua flora i will definitely look at what they recomend


----------



## malachi (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey everybody just thought i,d put some pics of the family so you could see the progress, i put some of the babes growing hair (preflowering) and of the two biggies that are also at the same stage of flowering, they are 1 week and a day into the process and they are lookin good,

the batch of clones that i bought are ten times weaker than mine, i lost about 10 so far in the process so needless to say its the last fucken time i go that route, my babies are strong and out of the 35 babies i made i lost only 1 in the box, so i think i,m better at it than the dick who sold them to me...lol they weren't cheap and looking at their resistance they should of been.

and thats besides the fact that mine is a 20% thc plant and his is N39 shit wich is technical for bagseed weed as far as i'm concern, but hey i needed to get somethin goin cuz i need to sell this shit for return and mine are 10 to 15 days longer flowering time.

anyway now that i,ve complaine my share I will let you take a look at my little ones, oh and by the way my mommy gave me another 15 freakin cuttings in one shot, I,m proud of her she is so freakin gorgeous too , a fine specimen she is!!!!!!

peace peeps and as i always say.........if you can,t smoke it don,t grow it....lol


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Mar 4, 2008)

Those are looking GR8!!!! And you are right about that mother she is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like you might need more light or closer light as they are stretching quite a bit already and when they go 12/12 they will stretch twice as much in the first 2 weeks. Im not sure with your nutes I use fox farm and start my clones with roots at 850 ppm for 5 days then up it to around a 1000 ppm but I only veg 10-12 days in my aero as they clones usually are about 14 inches big and have 12 or so nodes at that time then I go 12/12 and finsih at around 3 1/2 feet at 5-6 weeks flower..On this unit how does it water?? does it have drip lines in each net or does it just runn down from the top inside then recycle?


----------



## malachi (Mar 4, 2008)

stretch? the babies you on the box are frshly potted clones they havn't even seen the inside of the box yet, that pic is 30 seconds before they went in, my nutes are lower than that but i wanted to take it slow, it is my first time ...lol the rack you see on the pic with the jungle is really awesome with its nodes tite together and preflowers looking really nice, 2000watts 24" away is insufficient? aint got no more room for lights in there, shit i,ll need a nuclear suit to work in that box otherwise, shit!!! late for the bus,,,talk tonite peeps

oh, and nice to talk to you two again, have a good one.


----------



## WidowMaker79 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm still going strong, no fatalities yet. I'm taking it slow though with T5 fluorescents. Just switched to full strength veg nutes today, so we'll see how that goes. Setup is lookin good man! Keep me posted on those Millennium clones. Ciao.


----------



## malachi (Mar 4, 2008)

noproblem my friend i,m glad things are goin good with your set up and shit my millenium is goin crazy dude came home tonite and i have another 11 babies ready to box....ask me if i,m a happy freakin camper...lol


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 6, 2008)

Dude this looks awesome I am definetly watchin, good luck to you also. I am just beginning my first journal as well. Mine is quite a bit smaller though - state laws etc so gotta maximize my yield per plant ratio ya know but yea man kudos on this shit keep it goin man!


----------



## malachi (Mar 9, 2008)

shit man I,m getting a lot of what seems to be burns on the bottom leaves of my babies, the fan leaves die but the plants themselves are thriving, I fucked myself over a bit with my progressive entering of new plants 
cuz it demands that i use two different reservoirs, 1 for flowering nutes and one for veg nutes, but then i have the new babies who can't take shit in the beginning, for a stoner like me thats a hell of a lot of organization..lol hope i don't fuck everything up
i,ll put pics up tonite and you can all pitch in with some advice if you all would be so kind. can't go in there right now its dark time


----------



## malachi (Mar 9, 2008)

I would like to apologize, my babies are doing good, the fan leaves had some problem but the new growth is gorgeous, the flowering is 14 days in and I am happy as fuck with what i'm seeing!! here are some pics of the flowering girls


----------



## malachi (Mar 9, 2008)

here are some more and also there is my two big ones flowering and a pic of my mommy in the closet. by the way it brings my total of plants to 114 plants


peace y'all


----------



## longlivemtb (Mar 9, 2008)

Looks great man, This has come a long way from since I first saw the early pics!


----------



## malachi (Mar 9, 2008)

thanks man,

yeah I'M happy with whats happening, its a lot of work but shit the progress is really cool


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 9, 2008)

Damn 114... I would be shitting my pants...lol. Good stuff though man I am sure ur gonna yield huge!


----------



## malachi (Mar 10, 2008)

well all I gotta do is be vigilent and check my shit out man, but yeah I'M shit nervous everyday that some fuck up my kill them off but that fear keeps me alert..lol

had a week end of record snowfall and had a power outage that made me have a fucken heart attack, but we pulled through and i stayed up all nite and watered by hand and had candles and shit up man it was freaky never got a minutes sleep but well worth it , they didn't even flinch. its all about loving them and keeping them first in priority..lol sounds like a fucken mistress...lol

thanks for stoppin by happy , keepin an eye on your cool operation too man props you're a very organized fella...


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 10, 2008)

dedication m8 my missis'd kill me stayin up with the other lady in my life lol


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 10, 2008)

lookin good too have you seen the cage


----------



## malachi (Mar 10, 2008)

the cage? no I havn't, can you elaborate on that sounds intriguing...lol


----------



## malachi (Mar 10, 2008)

just looked it up, nice machine I guess mine doesn,t differ a lot from it except maybe that mine comes out to about 1000.00 for a capacity of 144 sites total and i can fit in a total of 19 racks if desired for a total of 436 sites approx. ok I admit mine looks a little cheezier..lol but so far I ' m pretty happy with it...my babies in flowering right now are makin me flip , they are just booming . 40 odd days to go and i guess i'll see just how good she is..

peace man


----------



## malachi (Mar 12, 2008)

ok peeps! tonite we switch over to flowering nutes..yeah baby!! so very anxious to see how they will react to their new diet, my milleniumbuds are absolutely frightening already! they got bud growing on them like there was no tomoprrow, so imagine once I give them the flowering nutes , I,m happy, yeah shit I,m happy, i was afraid this strain was gonna be hard to grow, granted its hard to clone, but shit for growing its a dream, its strong resistant to newb errors and mishaps, and its a 20%thc smoke so in about 39 days I will know if its an allaround winner, but so far its definitely a strain I recommend for anyone to grow hydro. anyway had to share this joy with my ganja family.

have a great day y'all and I,ll add some pics tonite so you can see the difference in growth from a couple days ago


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 12, 2008)

roll on bud production


----------



## simple grower (Mar 12, 2008)

get that camera out my friend


----------



## badboybabyface (Mar 12, 2008)

YAAY PICS.. wow that was gay(the yaay thing) but yeah good luck ..keep on growin


----------



## malachi (Mar 12, 2008)

well since we seem to share our greatest passions together I guess it'll just make me feel better if i share the bullshit too. I won't be puttin up pics tonite guys cuz my wife ad I decided to get a divorce, its the shits but its alright it needs to be that way, as a ganja grower ain't got a multitude of friends to share it with , and to be honest ur the best peeps to share it with cuz by tomorrow you'll all have forgotten it...lol i,ll get some up tomorrow for you guys to see,

be good to yourselves peeps

peace


----------



## email468 (Mar 12, 2008)

malachi said:


> well since we seem to share our greatest passions together I guess it'll just make me feel better if i share the bullshit too. I won't be puttin up pics tonite guys cuz my wife ad I decided to get a divorce, its the shits but its alright it needs to be that way, as a ganja grower ain't got a multitude of friends to share it with , and to be honest ur the best peeps to share it with cuz by tomorrow you'll all have forgotten it...lol i,ll get some up tomorrow for you guys to see,
> 
> be good to yourselves peeps
> 
> peace


that sucks dude. you may want to consider ditching the grow - divorces aren't always real friendly ya know?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 12, 2008)

i agree with email or at least make it known to her you stopped!!!!!


----------



## malachi (Mar 12, 2008)

boys boys there ain't no ditchin grows and shit , lol you peeps are freakin paranoid lol, no fear, no danger 2 friends realizing its not good for them to be married....sheesh It felt good to share it but wow you guys ,,,,, ya need to relax!!...lol

no seriously guys its all good its what I guess you would call a friendly divorce.

we canucks are peaceful peeps...lol


----------



## email468 (Mar 12, 2008)

malachi said:


> boys boys there ain't no ditchin grows and shit , lol you peeps are freakin paranoid lol, no fear, no danger 2 friends realizing its not good for them to be married....sheesh It felt good to share it but wow you guys ,,,,, ya need to relax!!...lol
> 
> no seriously guys its all good its what I guess you would call a friendly divorce.
> 
> we canucks are peaceful peeps...lol


good for you dude. my sweet angel had me ducking flying objects on her way out so forgive my paranoia.


----------



## malachi (Mar 12, 2008)

it's all good email, lol it was still excellent advice my wife could of been a bitch...lol but she is a sweet.


----------



## insanestang4life (Mar 13, 2008)

This is pretty cool I have never seen this before not that I know alot or anything since im just getting started!


----------



## malachi (Mar 13, 2008)

thanks man , pics up tonite to show progress just gotta wait till the lites go n


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey Malachi... whats happenin, anxious on the pics. I am gettin rid of my first journal. I am gouin with those god bud seeds I got. My buddy is gonna take care of the other plants I started. I will be starting soon, I am still germinatin and maturing the plants before i begin the journal. Kinda boring for everyone lookin at seedlings.


----------



## malachi (Mar 13, 2008)

hey fuzz, sorry _i,m late on the pics man as i explained earlier i,m a little busy getting divorced..lol be up tonite as soon as my lites go on_


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 13, 2008)

malachi said:


> hey fuzz, sorry _i,m late on the pics man as i explained earlier i,m a little busy getting divorced..lol be up tonite as soon as my lites go on_


LOL I like how you put that - little busy gettin divorced - well it sounds like its not gonna be too rough, hang in there man.


----------



## malachi (Mar 13, 2008)

Well well boyz ! here it is , the resulting factor of major big time fucken TLC , I present to you , my little babies in 2 different stages of flowering will finish setting up another rack,(figured what the fuck...lol clones had a little difficulty tho , got about another 9 or 10 to put in max,,, for now , waiting on mommy to get her ass up in gear and gives me babies...lol should of kept 2 mommies Newb lotsaganja virus...lol I kill myself (you wish)lol
ok sorry dudes I,m just really fucken stone right now and I,m lovin every second..lol I know you feel me..(you wish)...lol I got this you wish thing goin huh?..lol just kiddin peeps. (fuck I,m stone) shit mom on the phone, I always end up cracked up on the phone when she calls...lol she's a great ol'e mom...lol 76 and still makes me laugh on purpose when she knows I,m stone...no wonder I,m a stoner...lol Why am I telling you all this??? lol well it's cheaper than a shrink for one...lol C'mon..admit you smiled on that one?...lol hey don't blame me for ramblin!! you could of stopped readin anytime y'all wanted, but you chose to read up to here... shit,, you probably all just as stone as me..lol lol I love this place!!!!! i can be me and at worst i'll get a "Go Fuck Yourself!!" or somethin but I still wake up with dignity...lol 


I'm just kiddin guys you know it, lol and really really stoned and i wish you all a good picture show...and an excellent evening.

peace peeps!!

flowering start date 26 Febuary so 17 days into flowering for 85% of them .the other rack is till on veg nutes..and babies comin out this weekend ready to take some light about 10 as I said 

using Canna Aqua flores 700ppm 
RHitzotonic root stimulator.
PH: 5.8 
2000w of light
temp. is perfect, bought this awesome little heater in a sale 10$ keeps my temp at 23 degrees celcius all the way through dark cycle . i,m tellinya boyz this thing I built really fucks me up , i love it.but another 38 or so days to go...for most the smaller ones are a 45 day harvest, I,llgive them 50...


----------



## email468 (Mar 13, 2008)

the very nice job continues. they look great!


----------



## malachi (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks email yeah I,m happy but still very watchful its first feeding with flores tonite so I will know more tomorrow if they appreciate the change in one shot of if I should of been gentle..lol


----------



## malachi (Mar 13, 2008)

This has become a freakin passion man I,m three months into my first grow and shit I,m learnin like never , I can't wait to move in july


----------



## email468 (Mar 13, 2008)

i get a lot of pleasure from it also.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 14, 2008)

Pic no 6 is my fav - very nice fuckin job. Oh and by the way, your ramblings had me laughin my ass off. I know - you were fucked up...crazy ass mofo. Keep it up sucka!! Nice Job!!!!


----------



## malachi (Mar 14, 2008)

lol thanks man! appreciated.. )


----------



## malachi (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh and the nice part guys is I start a 2 months vacation so I am here full time! to watch over them all the time.


----------



## ultranyte (Mar 15, 2008)

Excellent setup man! I'm thinking of buy those growwalls for my next round, I love idea of a wall of green...

one question for you, why are you heating up the res? I always get root rot when res temps are over 22C. and I hear res temps are suppose to be around 20C at max for a healthy root system


----------



## malachi (Mar 15, 2008)

Well I had a room temp problem at nite , it would et too cold and bring things down to like 10 to 12 degrees celcius but its all good now and i hve had no root rot at all so far

the growwall set up is cool but in a room set up its probably even cooler I lack room in the box

next setup will be a lot different just need a bit of time


----------



## malachi (Mar 16, 2008)

here is a good lesson for me, I walked in last nite to check on things, hadn't really checked anything the day before, my wife did but i guess in a sense thats not sayin much..lol so last nite I check my res, and lookup and see all my plants totally drooped and i mean almost dead, my brandnew 1385gal/h flecto pump fucken died on me 1 day of layin back and it almost cost me everything, lesson to keep! be daily and lovin man...lol

only 3 might not make it now I'll see tonite


----------



## email468 (Mar 16, 2008)

malachi said:


> here is a good lesson for me, I walked in last nite to check on things, hadn't really checked anything the day before, my wife did but i guess in a sense thats not sayin much..lol so last nite I check my res, and lookup and see all my plants totally drooped and i mean almost dead, my brandnew 1385gal/h flecto pump fucken died on me 1 day of layin back and it almost cost me everything, lesson to keep! be daily and lovin man...lol
> 
> only 3 might not make it now I'll see tonite


Oh no! that's terrible news. keep us posted please and here's hoping they bounce right back


----------



## malachi (Mar 16, 2008)

yeah I hate myself right now! I feel like a fucken idiot , I have put so much fucken work in this and something so stupid almost killed everything. but its definitely lesson taken.


----------



## email468 (Mar 16, 2008)

malachi said:


> yeah I hate myself right now! I feel like a fucken idiot , I have put so much fucken work in this and something so stupid almost killed everything. but its definitely lesson taken.


i don't see how this could have been prevented - don't beat yourself up! one of the cool things about hydro is you should be able to leave them alone a day or two without worrying...


----------



## malachi (Mar 16, 2008)

but I will get things straitened out tonite and recheck all equipment. and give my hydro supplier a little shit for the crappy pump he sold me...lol but just a bit..lol


----------



## malachi (Mar 20, 2008)

I have to admit, my veg to flo transition has been kinda crappy, but people are alive and growing but i will put up pics tonite and ask for your help in determining my best route.

They look like they lack nitro as the fan leaves are yellow and a lot are dying off, but I,M suppose to be able to go flowering nutes now and I'm not sure they're liking it, hope to get your input on this email468 and oh yes the temp is higher than before 
can't help it much right now weather is warming, planning an air conditioner buy in april other wise I seem on track harvest date is april 16 approx, and my two standing ones are flowering like crazy , wait till you see the change since the last pics, its fucken scary..lol when the lights go on boys ....when the lights go on....


----------



## email468 (Mar 20, 2008)

i would recommend feeding them the same as you were during veg for the first two weeks of 12/12. Then when you introduce bloom nutes, do so at 1/3 or 1/4 strength.


----------



## happy.fuzz (Mar 20, 2008)

or maybe transition with a half and half mix but with a total of same ppm. I beleive that is what I will be doing.


----------



## malachi (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey peeps just a few quick pics to keep ya up to date on progress and also the yellowing..

talk tomorow then..

peace

this is day 23 of flowering


----------



## malachi (Mar 21, 2008)

I was taking pics of the babies with my wife and i thought you might want to see some of them , so they are just close ups and shit. enjoy
2= a most beautiful close up of the flowers 
4= shows how nicely along my colas are comin,
6= my 2 plants look at those colas!!!
7= seen from below, i love the canopy look of the two plants close together.

peace y'all


----------



## moon47usaco (Mar 21, 2008)

I love seeing these things hanging out of the walls... =]

Are those SKUNK strain by chance... They look similar to my flowering White Skunk with those heads full of long white flowing hair... =]


----------



## kevin (Mar 21, 2008)

nice looking setup and girls, keep it up


----------



## malachi (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for stoppin by guys, the strain is milleniumbud an indica with ties to white widow, its the nices smelling weed man! I trip at how little they smell, so definitely not skunk..lol but they do have nice freakin long white hairs , i sit there and just look at them grow . yeah and the 106 that are hangin outtathe wall are looking nice too, i,m dreamin i,ll get 2 ounces per plant 212 ounces would be a major fucken kill for a first time grow , but realisticaly if i get 1 ounce per plant i,ll still be happy cuz its like 6 1/2 pounds, am I dreamin when i think that???... mathematically it sounds rite strait up but in my head its like a fucken earthquake everytime i realize the potentiel harvest, that plus my 2 little monsters will get me to step 2 "major expansion" ...


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad to find this thread, I am also growing millennium but in soil! I am about 25 days in to flowering, half way there! Yours look great, how many days have they been flowering?  Great job!


----------



## malachi (Mar 23, 2008)

hey man, finally someone who grows the same strain!!!..lol nice to meet ya,

well mine were put into flowering on the 26th febuary shit! so were at the same stage dude!! got pics of yours? this is cool..finally some notes to compare!

i,ll put some pics from today on tonite when lights go on.

peace


----------



## OneCanSam (Mar 23, 2008)

Malachi,

Is this really your first grow? If so this is one of the best and most ambitious 1st timer grows that I've seen in awhile. Just read the whole thread from page 1 to present. It's not everyday that I sit my butt down and read a 13 page thread from start to end, with Growall threads, it has my attention and definitely worth reading.

I've been contemplating building a growall for some time, been busy with lighting projects (mainly my CREE XLAMP projects) and my HID waterjacket project. Thermodynamic cooling solutions is my specialty, I dragged my feet for years in building HID water jackets and the current product on the market I'm going to make a whole lot simpler, and no chiller is necessary. I've clearly taken notice of these growall systems and imho, couple that with watercooled HID's and that would be a system to reckon with. 

Keep up the good work. 

PS, Glad the family issue is civil.


----------



## malachi (Mar 23, 2008)

hey OCsam, thanks man its cool to get cool feedback like this, yes it is my first grow , i never grew weed before neither indoor or out, but i read a lot, took a vow to be a killer disciplined student, workin out good so far, man I learned a shitload of things,but what you speak of i know nothing about termodynamics and stuff..lol I must admit I felt a little caveman like when reading your qualifications...lol 

When it comes to growwalls I love them I must admit, just for the ease they are to install and operate, the only thing i did that they don't say is stick them off the wall about an inch so that air can circulate behind just to keep the heat inside the racks down. otherwise I just stuck them up and away I went
I'll be honest, It never even occured to me in the beginning that i could be in over my head .. figured that out sort of halfway into veg,,realizing that I would end up with over 130 plants for the beginner grow..lol well it motivated me to learn freakin quick...
I did read for almost a year before starting the grow and I've been around weed all my life, with 4 smokin brothers all older than me..lol 

the one I,m starting on april 20th about, after this one is harvested is gonna be at least 12 growwall racks, so about 264 plants...I can fit 18 racks total in my box i'm sweatin already.lol actually to be honest with you it doesn't scare me its a cool thing to follow the babies through their natural growth process, with a lot of plants It demanded that I spend more time in the lab wich i love to do, I guess it sort of developped into a kinda passion, in the next year this passion will get a lot bigger.....

and thinkin about ur idea of waterjackets and growalls man that could be a mean growin system cuz gettin the lights rite next to the plants would make for a crazy yield thats for sur, cuz ofcourse heat is still my main issue altho its under control cuz weather is warming here and I know i,ll need an a/c soon at the very least.with water jackets I could put 4000 watts instead of 2000 in the box and still manage the residual heat with my blowers. well my next setup will be much bigger I will definitely look into it, didn't know they existed, I knew there was watercooling systems but I thought it was only for ballasts. definitely an interesting thought.

thanks for droppin in and showing such respect by reading my entire thread I appreciate it man

peace.


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

malachi said:


> hey man, finally someone who grows the same strain!!!..lol nice to meet ya,
> 
> well mine were put into flowering on the 26th febuary shit! so were at the same stage dude!! got pics of yours? this is cool..finally some notes to compare!
> 
> ...


I started flowering on leap year!!!  So I am just a few days behind you. Your plants look like they have flowered more then mine. I am growing in soil with 1000 MH. I will take some pics today and put them up on here for you to see. Recently my landlord gave me 48 hour notice of a visit, and I had to completely take down the grow room, and hide my babies in the trunk of my car. They are recovering from that right now, and just have a few bends right now, nothing major!  So pics will be up today, so we can compare. Did you order seeds from Greenthumb also? If so how many did you start with, and how many males and females? It is GREAT to meet you, and I look forward to keeping in touch and comparing notes!! Good Luck, doesn't look like you need it though! lol..


----------



## malachi (Mar 23, 2008)

cool man! yeah I bought from greenthumb bought 10 got 11 out of that 7 germinated 1 died a few days after left with 6 plants and in the end I got 3 females one of wich I kept for a mother plant , so the germination sucked i find but i have myslef to blame, being a newB I did it too quick and not planned enough in the beginning, but things picked up after that, i use Canna ferts, and superthrive boost, I like what's happening so far, I changed my water cycle 2 days ago cuz I found they dried up too quick in the baskets went to 30min every 2 1/2 hrs tonite I'll really see if they like it.

can't6 wait for your pics man ! i,ve been waiting a longtime for this..lol


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

malachi said:


> cool man! yeah I bought from greenthumb bought 10 got 11 out of that 7 germinated 1 died a few days after left with 6 plants and in the end I got 3 females one of wich I kept for a mother plant , so the germination sucked i find but i have myslef to blame, being a newB I did it too quick and not planned enough in the beginning, but things picked up after that, i use Canna ferts, and superthrive boost, I like what's happening so far, I changed my water cycle 2 days ago cuz I found they dried up too quick in the baskets went to 30min every 2 1/2 hrs tonite I'll really see if they like it.
> 
> can't6 wait for your pics man ! i,ve been waiting a longtime for this..lol


I also ordered 10, got 11.......all 11 germinated, out of the 11... 9 plants lived, and I ended up with 5 females. Since I only had 11 seeds to start and new I would only end up with 5 females or so, I also started some bagseed that I had from some pretty good stuff, so right now I have 13 females flowering, 5 are millennium. I got a bunch of clones though and planning on flowering them very soon. I will start flowering new ones every 25 days, so I can have a crop every 25 days. But I will probably only have about 15 plants every 25 days! But that is plenty for me to smoke!!  That is what I am growing it for, for myself so I can save money.


----------



## malachi (Mar 23, 2008)

dude isn't 15 plants slightly more than even a heavy smoker can handle? lol mind you the more the marrier rite?..yeah I fucked up on my germination but I started this on the 23 december and i managed to make almost 100 clones so it works out, I have about 30 plants that are N39 that i bought but the rest is all millenium. here is a few pics of how they are tonite

notice the difference between my millenium and the weed clones I bought its like nite and day...that was the las fucken time I bought clones.


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

malachi said:


> dude isn't 15 plants slightly more than even a heavy smoker can handle? lol mind you the more the marrier rite?..yeah I fucked up on my germination but I started this on the 23 december and i managed to make almost 100 clones so it works out, I have about 30 plants that are N39 that i bought but the rest is all millenium. here is a few pics of how they are tonite
> 
> notice the difference between my millenium and the weed clones I bought its like nite and day...that was the las fucken time I bought clones.


Well between me and my wife, we can go through it pretty fast! Trust me! LOL. We go through an ounce or more a week! And that is holding back and not smoking as often as we would like. LOL. So 15 plants every month should be perfect! Your plants look great, I will try to get some pics up of mine tonight, but my millennium buds are not filling in nearly as much as yours, its like they are 2 weeks behind. I am a few days behind plus my trunk problem, probably put me back another 2 days, but still your buds are way bigger, lol. So good job!


----------



## malachi (Mar 23, 2008)

I think in general hydro grows quicker and thicker than indoor soil, just a hell of a lot more trouble and time consuming, and i think the trunk incident probably set you back more than 2 days the bending and the stress combined. and mostly a dark trunk! what were you thinking!...lolololol just kiddin man, just kiddin ,, i read your thread searchin for help and just getting criticism..lol couldn't help myself had to pull your leg on this one...lol I'll be looking forward to see some pics .

have a good one man.


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

malachi said:


> so ortho is effective in the grow room, since my growroom is one of my upstairs bedroom is in any way dangerous for people?
> 
> i had a spider mite problem once and I found that the best cure was 2 coffee residue you know the coffee thats left in the filter once you've made a perculated coffee pot?
> I take 2 of those and mix it in with 1 liter of water and let it sit in for about 30 minutes and then refilter it through a new filter then I spray the underside of my leaves and guaranteed in 1 to 2 days you will see no more mites... just thought i'd drop that by at the same time.


Didn't you say this was your first grow? I thought I saw you say that a bunch of times, but I saw you say this very early on in the post about "one time you had a spider mite problem" LOL. I was just curious if you mean this is your first growall or if you meant first something else. I just assumed the whole time you meant this was the first time you have grown.  I am working on the thread it is very good so far, keeps me reading!!


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

malachi said:


> I think in general hydro grows quicker and thicker than indoor soil, just a hell of a lot more trouble and time consuming, and i think the trunk incident probably set you back more than 2 days the bending and the stress combined. and mostly a dark trunk! what were you thinking!...lolololol just kiddin man, just kiddin ,, i read your thread searchin for help and just getting criticism..lol couldn't help myself had to pull your leg on this one...lol I'll be looking forward to see some pics .
> 
> have a good one man.


LOL!!!! Very funny! LOL.... I will take some pics as soon as I am done smoking and watching big brother. Give me about 20 mins!


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 23, 2008)

GROWUROWN said:


> LOL!!!! Very funny! LOL.... I will take some pics as soon as I am done smoking and watching big brother. Give me about 20 mins!


Here are the pics! 
not sure why the focus did not come in well. I will get better ones next time.


----------



## superskunkxnl (Mar 24, 2008)

lookin gud growurown always nice to see lovely hairy ladies lol


----------



## malachi (Mar 24, 2008)

GROWUROWN said:


> Didn't you say this was your first grow? I thought I saw you say that a bunch of times, but I saw you say this very early on in the post about "one time you had a spider mite problem" LOL. I was just curious if you mean this is your first growall or if you meant first something else. I just assumed the whole time you meant this was the first time you have grown.  I am working on the thread it is very good so far, keeps me reading!!


I had a spider mite situation in the N39 that i bought not all but a few and had to handle it quickly but also delt spidermites in home garden too, freaked the shit out of me, 

It is the first time I have ever grown, I've never made a weed plant grow before in my life that is a fact. the only thing I grow is a few flowers in the summer in the back yard.


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey, have you seen these things?? OmegaGarden.com - Omega Gardens: Industry Leading Hydroponics Designs for Indoor Gardening check em out! They are pretty cool, thought it might be something you might like seeing. Way too big for me, lol. But they are pretty cool.


----------



## malachi (Mar 24, 2008)

GROWUROWN said:


> Hey, have you seen these things?? OmegaGarden.com - Omega Gardens: Industry Leading Hydroponics Designs for Indoor Gardening check em out! They are pretty cool, thought it might be something you might like seeing. Way too big for me, lol. But they are pretty cool.




Yeah I've seen them around for a couple of years _and even considered it before making my own time machine.lol but the peeps at the hydro sho^p told me that it was no newb machine cuz the constant rotation apparently can stress the plants cuz it ain,t like wind blowing on the leaves it probably feels more like a slight earthqauke constantly roaring since the wheel turns constantly or regularly rather I would go more for something like this if i was to buy a system.

called ""the cage"" cool name too..lol

_


----------



## malachi (Mar 24, 2008)

_The cannabis cage


sorry here is the link
_


----------



## malachi (Mar 25, 2008)

Ok well spoke of past problems with growurown yesterday and last nite late I went in the lab to find this white powdery residue on all my net pots and roots, freaked out for the first 5 minutes then took a deep breath (always a good thing to do)keeps us from becoming draconian..lol turns out is a humus spore(i hope i termed it right) its a fungus because of too much humidity so I have to get some defender liquid or a sulfer burner wich i will not use at all... so its juice time tonite and I hope I can get rid of it quick I flushed with fresh water and h202 mix..., anyway thought I'd let you all know.... I'm in a crisis....lol 

give you an update when dark cycle ends.....

peace


----------



## malachi (Mar 26, 2008)

I,m a pain in the ass but I have more pics for you guys of last nite, hope you enjoy I,m not sure about the problem I had with the white shit covering my pots, to be honest it seems to be more of the residual from my ferts after the watering has stopped and things dry up a bit. but I have people on it so should here from them today....

peace peeps


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 26, 2008)

malachi said:


> I,m a pain in the ass but I have more pics for you guys of last nite, hope you enjoy I,m not sure about the problem I had with the white shit covering my pots, to be honest it seems to be more of the residual from my ferts after the watering has stopped and things dry up a bit. but I have people on it so should here from them today....
> 
> peace peeps


Great work......LOOKING GOOD!  Are all the plants about the same size as the one you have in the pic next to your hand? I think they look great, little with fat buds!!  YUMMY!


----------



## malachi (Mar 26, 2008)

mine are, the n39 I bought is way smaller, but mine that are the same age are all looking like that one, I have another 30 that will be ready about 3 weeks after these cuz I put them in later and the 20 clones goin in tonite so its spread over so i can get some over april and may, but in may its only a few ones cuz I,m filling my box after this harvest with at least 10 racks, so 240 plants, I need a big crop for july.....i,m moving. lol i dunno how much bigger these will get since they have till april 16 or 20th to grow, I love to grow pogo sticks like that its cool if i get an ounce per plant in the racks i'll be freakin laughing...probably a litlle more though than 1 oz hoping for 2..lol hey i'm a dreamer baby!! got me this far right?..lol

If anyone outhere is a good estimator of how much weed my little pogo plant is holding on the pic I would love your input as this being the first time i do this , I have not a clue as to how much weed is on there but mostly how much it would give in dry ganja and I would just love to be able to dream a realistic number in my head you know?...lol


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 26, 2008)

malachi said:


> mine are, the n39 I bought is way smaller, but mine that are the same age are all looking like that one, I have another 30 that will be ready about 3 weeks after these cuz I put them in later and the 20 clones goin in tonite so its spread over so i can get some over april and may, but in may its only a few ones cuz I,m filling my box after this harvest with at least 10 racks, so 240 plants, I need a big crop for july.....i,m moving. lol i dunno how much bigger these will get since they have till april 16 or 20th to grow, I love to grow pogo sticks like that its cool if i get an ounce per plant in the racks i'll be freakin laughing...probably a litlle more though than 1 oz hoping for 2..lol hey i'm a dreamer baby!! got me this far right?..lol
> 
> If anyone outhere is a good estimator of how much weed my little pogo plant is holding on the pic I would love your input as this being the first time i do this , I have not a clue as to how much weed is on there but mostly how much it would give in dry ganja and I would just love to be able to dream a realistic number in my head you know?...lol


If it were me I wouldn't expect more then a 1/2 oz a plant, and if you get more be happy! Right now, to me, looks like that one is at about a 1/4 oz after being dried and manicured, but it still has until the 16th or so of April. Just from the looks of it to me, I would love to hear others thoughts on what the plant is holding now, and what he can expect. I have never grown in anything but soil, so I could be wrong. And I am just going off the size of it.  Good luck!! I hope you get 2 a plant!! That would be awesome.


----------



## malachi (Mar 26, 2008)

I know i'm dreaming about the 2oz but hey never know right? 1/4oz in that? shit i,m holdin back tears...lol but maybe I can pray for a miracle ...lol thanks for the input....


----------



## FilthyFletch (Mar 26, 2008)

I like the plants in the tent they look real nice.Mos of the stuff on the wall looks pretty rought and real real small almost nothing. I see a few here and there that look good like the one you have your hand next to .Got more pictures of the entire wall units with the plants in them looks like you got most that will only be a gram or 2 when dried??


----------



## malachi (Mar 26, 2008)

igrew them small like that on purrpose thats why i have 140 odd in there they're not suppose to get to more than about a foot and they still have 3 weeks to go , and the smaller ones in the box as I said are 3 weeks behind the bigger ones they'll be ready on may 5th about,,, so i will still hope for a bit more than 1 or 2 grams....


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 26, 2008)

I was hoping I was wrong, but now I hope he is wrong and I am right. I will keep my fingers crossed for you, and hope they get a bunch!!


----------



## bubblerking (Mar 26, 2008)

you will notice a huge bud spurt the last 2weeks.


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 26, 2008)

bubblerking said:


> you will notice a huge bud spurt the last 2weeks.


See there is still lots of hope!!!  It will get a lot thicker in the last few weeks!!!  And I can't wait to see them get Really FAT!!


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 26, 2008)

140 x "a couple grams" (assuming dry weight) is still nothing to sneeze at. Around 10 ounces. Not too shabby for the first time out w/a new system. Two or three months worth of smoke, even if you're a freak like me. Certainly enough time to do it again. That's what matters. 

And, as was said, you'll do better than that anyway as they swell up over the next couple weeks.


----------



## malachi (Mar 26, 2008)

i,m putting in my Canna PK13/14 wich is a boost been told it was an excellent last sprint bud booster so i,m hoping it'll contribute to an increase a bit.... will also get some canna boost to prop them a bit more ,,, and what do you all think about bringing my light cycle to 11/13 do you think it can stress the plants into a bit more production?


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 26, 2008)

malachi said:


> i,m putting in my Canna PK13/14 wich is a boost been told it was an excellent last sprint bud booster so i,m hoping it'll contribute to an increase a bit.... will also get some canna boost to prop them a bit more ,,, and what do you all think about bringing my light cycle to 11/13 do you think it can stress the plants into a bit more production?


I always thought that stress will cause more THC production, but decrease bud size. So I would love for someone to answer that for you, it would be nice to have an answer!


----------



## malachi (Mar 27, 2008)

Hey peeps, just to let you all know that after this harvest i,m doing one more here before I move and then I'm going to a soiless mix grow, I want to see the difference between what I did with this system and just a plant and a 5 gallaon jar, in ratio to time spent and cost , and I am dissapointed in this grow I know first grow I am to blame , but I am gonna give it one more try with a lot more experience and money to put on products and shit like voodoo juice wich I definitely want to try, and just more general experience because of my little and not so little screw ups, I don,t want to condemn the system until I have done a thorough try of it, I will have 10 racks maybe 12 depending on money so around 250 plants and i,ll just see where this shit will take me. but once moved I will have 2 rooms and a lot more space so I should be able to fit around 100 standing trees to grow to maturity so instead of puttin the cash in all sorts of hydro tools I,ll put it in lighting, generators and ventilation and extraction so i will know for sure what the ratio will be between my 2 systems.

and here are a few pics of last nite and the progress, I added Cannazyme in a fresh res. last nite so as far as creatures in the baskets i will be a bit safer in the last stages, see that was a major mistake i made by not addin this product from day 1
I believe it had something to do with the slowing down of growth.... I should of realized this by the fluctuation of the PH mark, wich if i'm not mistaking is a sign of root problems. I,ll put my faith in my system one more time and then i,ll be able to make a clearer decision as to wich one I want to use permanently once fall comes around.

have a good one people.


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't give up yet!!!  Still a few weeks left, you might still be very happy! Good Luck!


----------



## bubblerking (Mar 27, 2008)

GROWUROWN said:


> I always thought that stress will cause more THC production, but decrease bud size. So I would love for someone to answer that for you, it would be nice to have an answer!


ive tryed it all 12 12 is the best bang for your buck leaving your lights out for 48 hours on the last 2 days will give you more sugar


----------



## bubblerking (Mar 28, 2008)

malachi you can get 2 pounds with 1 1000 wttr i do every 60 days different system but you can you just have to pay your dews everybody does one way or another i think your plants hagging on the wall should be at least 12 inchs long when you start budding and you need a net to get the big fat colas


----------



## malachi (Mar 28, 2008)

12" before budding? it would bring up my yield but I couldn't use this system if they were that big at the start just too close together, and ur right i do have to pay my dues
I realize that, its just this first timer disapointment was hoping for more thats all...

as was said it ain't over yet I might get slightly more after my boosters go in


----------



## Maccabee (Mar 28, 2008)

I know it might not be as much yield as you hoped for, but cut yourself a break! You're going to have a plenty of pot. That you grew! 

I mean, if you feel that 10+ oz isn't enough to bother with, feel free to send it my way!  And, as you know, you may get more depending upon how the final stage goes. 

It's a new system. Kind of a complicated one. I know you're frustrated and things have been a little rocky for you (not just with the grow.)

Buck up, you're in better shape than you realize and things will only improve (both in terms of this harvest, and future cycles of the op.)


----------



## malachi (Mar 28, 2008)

thanks Mac, ur right it is the first and it is pretty good considering all thats happened, and as I said i,ll give this system another go until june and see how I fend on the next grow...and on this one I add the additives on the first of april so that,ll help the yield i think a bit,,, *oh and has anyone used CO2BOOST ?*that red and white pail with the pump? I,m thinking of adding it for the last weeks of budding but not sure if its worth the 100 bucks


----------



## rifishman (Mar 28, 2008)

malachi:


> *oh and has anyone used CO2BOOST *


I just used it on a hydro gro. It seems to work as my buds did swell considerably. I had it on a timer with the lights so it only is turned on during lights on cycle.

I have to modify my exhaust as I also had that running at the same time and hope that it did not suck out too much of the co2. 

I'm going to install one of those switches that shuts fan off when Co2 is pumping in and will see how that works.

Like anything else, it is hard to guage exactly, but I have heard many positive things about adding c02 during entire flower cycle.


----------



## malachi (Mar 28, 2008)

cool thanks for the info , i'l have it here tonite so i guess i,ll see what it does to my grow in the next few weeks.


----------



## malachi (Mar 28, 2008)

some guy I talked to gave me some propostrous figure like it gave 1000ppm in a room 10x10 sounds totally farfetched to me but i figure the stuff will definitely not hurt so tonite on light on I will install it and hope for the best.


----------



## DukeNukeVerticalGrow (Mar 28, 2008)

Have you seen this setup on YouTube, they also used the GrowWall...
YouTube - AmsterdamDemo
Very nice setup Malachi, I will keep watching your post.
I'm also very interested in vertical culture and the GrowWall system.


----------



## malachi (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah i saw it 1000 times they're like my fucking heroes...lol thanks man IÙ'll see what the CO2 does once there , i already bought the stuff anyway might as well use it


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 28, 2008)

malachi said:


> yeah i saw it 1000 times they're like my fucking heroes...lol thanks man IÙ'll see what the CO2 does once there , i already bought the stuff anyway might as well use it


Good luck with that, we will see if that helps or not!! But like you said you already bought it, and it can't hurt. My babies are looking good, I should get some pics up for you to compare! Hope yours put on a lot of weight! My fingers are crossed! Good luck!


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 31, 2008)

So hows it going? Give us an Update!!


----------



## malachi (Mar 31, 2008)

hey guys its goin pretty good , things are growin and hopefully the additives i put in last nite will help a lot, I will put up pics tonite of where they are up,


----------



## GROWUROWN (Mar 31, 2008)

malachi said:


> hey guys its goin pretty good , things are growin and hopefully the additives i put in last nite will help a lot, I will put up pics tonite of where they are up,


I can't wait to see the pics, and see how far along they are. Also are the hairs turning colors already or still mostly white, and still producing? Keep up the good work!!! Pretty soon, we will be talking about how the millennium smoke is! I hope its good!!! I picked up a half ounce of Romulan yesterday! YUMMY!


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 4, 2008)

Whats the news? You haven't been posting much lately. Please show some pics, and fill us in on your Progress! Thanks! hope they are getting big!


----------



## simple grower (Apr 5, 2008)

man your little stumpys buds look wicked ay keep up the good work


----------



## malachi (Apr 5, 2008)

thanks simple, yeah thay are gettin there, they are probably slightl;y bigger than the pics on the other page now , i,ll put some pics up tonite. give you a good idea as to where they're at..

peace man


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 6, 2008)

Glad to see you are back!! Can't wait to see those pics! I can try to get some pics of mine today if you want to see them too! They are getting big!


----------



## malachi (Apr 6, 2008)

cool i,ll get some too , been smoking a boit too much lately...lol been laid back, I finiished my PK13/14 treatment today so they go on 1 week lighter nute feed then its pretty much clear water till the 20th about ,,, would love to see pics of yours.!


----------



## malachi (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, here are a couple of pics to give you an idea of the progress, I am now 2 weeks away from harvest approx, for the millenium anda bout a week for the 39, I am ok with the idea of not getting a killer harvest, being a bit hard on myself I guess, I brought my first hydro grow to term and am getting some good smoke to keep goin, all in all its pretty good, I'm slowing down the nutes for a flushing before harvest and I'm preparing for the next grow 240 plants remember? looking for a good clone supplier through a very good source of mine, I'm a lot wiser and in less of a hurry this time , so I not what not to get or do. I want to get my hands on some 45 day flower looking to see what i can get ,


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 7, 2008)

So you don't think you will be done until the 20th now? I thought you were going to be done around the 16th? Are you shooting for 50 days? Or do you think it will be longer? I will get some pics of mine real soon, they are looking GREAT! I am very excited. Getting very close! Yours are looking Great Also! I would be very happy if I were you!


----------



## donkeyballs (Apr 7, 2008)

lookin pretty mint


----------



## surferbum6900 (Apr 7, 2008)

hahahaha thats great let us know how it goes


----------



## malachi (Apr 8, 2008)

thanks guys, yeah grow i,m shootin for the whole fifty days plus , cuz it is a 50 day plant but since they are not as big as i expected them to become i figure I will give myself a chance to do a little better and stretch the grow to its max. but its surprising anyway how dense and thick the buds are., in my innerself i,m still expecting a little more than people forecasted...lol but I think the 39 will have to be harvested real soon its getting very brown and the leaves are yellowing a lot, so its almost time although they are a total disapoitment, I,ll get some good smoke anyway it'll tie me through the next round

I put in a few close up magnified pics that my wife took , just cool to look at


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 10, 2008)

The days are getting closer! LOL. So are your hairs turning colors alot now, or still mostly white? Also I started a little grow journal, you should check it out, and see the pics of mine. Talk to you soon!


----------



## superskunkxnl (Apr 10, 2008)

keep it up man lovin the grow still keepin an eye happy smokin g


----------



## malachi (Apr 10, 2008)

thanks man , but to all i need info right now I went in there tonite to find tyellowing to dead leaves, its really fucked up, could it be the ph? could it still bew that white dusty shit I had on my nets, i dunno but here are a few pics and any input wiould be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 10, 2008)

Those are your fan leaves doing that right? And have you switched to just water yet? and quit feeding them? Usually when they get this close to the ends they suck all the extra nutes and everything out of the fan leaves, and they start to look like shit and die. So I wouldn't worry, it is actually a good sign if that is what is going on. But let us know if you switched to just water or if still feeding. Also have you checked out the pics on my journal? Not sure if I will keep updating it, unless people start to show interest, but so far I am the only one that post anything. LOL. But if you want to see my pics they are there.


----------



## malachi (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah I am to just water now flushing them out till end of flowering, but somethin tells me its not a usual nute sucking near harvest thing, its like somethin affected them in a flash

I did check out your post today , you ladies look good my friend !!! you should get some good smoke there! 

peace


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 10, 2008)

malachi said:


> yeah I am to just water now flushing them out till end of flowering, but somethin tells me its not a usual nute sucking near harvest thing, its like somethin affected them in a flash
> 
> I did check out your post today , you ladies look good my friend !!! you should get some good smoke there!
> 
> peace


It sounds to me like its normal, but you are there with them and would know better then I would, but I would not worry too much they are almost done! Thanks for checking my journal out, feel free to leave some comments there too if you like! We are almost done my friend! I can't wait


----------



## malachi (Apr 10, 2008)

yeah_ know man, its amazing this last stretch feeling huh? after a lot of work i mean a lot!! of f%&$/$$%ing work but so fun to do. can't wait to pull them out , clean it all up and start the next one!!!lloll _


----------



## Lacy (Apr 10, 2008)

_Harvesting is the most fun _
_Nice tattoo_


malachi said:


> yeah_ know man, its amazing this last stretch feeling huh? after a lot of work i mean a lot!! of f%&$/$$%ing work but so fun to do. can't wait to pull them out , clean it all up and start the next one!!!lloll _


----------



## malachi (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks man my wife painted it, she has this thing for happyface marijuana caracters...lol


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_No kidding. Thats awesome. Tell her I think it is really cute and she did a great job._


malachi said:


> thanks man my wife painted it, she has this thing for happyface marijuana caracters...lol


----------



## malachi (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks i,ll pass on the message so you a fellow grower lacy? and yeah harvest must be the coolest thing, it will be my first harvest and i,m but a few days away, its nerve racking to wait like this,loll mostly its the not knowing how much you actually have in harvest ya know? cuz not having ever really harvested before you can't really tell howmuch it holds..loll but like i said a few days to go...


----------



## RandomJesus (Apr 11, 2008)

trial and error led you to create a bad ass lighting system, I'm sure that you are resourceful enough to get your grow back on line. good luck to you.


----------



## malachi (Apr 11, 2008)

thanks man, a very appreciated comment , yeah although I am a bit worried i,ll see it fixed.


----------



## Lacy (Apr 11, 2008)

_Oh yes. I have had three grow journal here but I just closed them down._

_I've been growing off and on now for 16 years. (about 8 years of growing and hundreds of plants)_

_This is my first time in a long time when i grew inside and was the first time I ever bought myself a MH light system._
_I have a 1000 watt and a 100 watt._

_I now have a thread about my harvest as I am attempting to make some hash for the very first time._

_I am a virgin hash maker._


malachi said:


> thanks i,ll pass on the message so you a fellow grower lacy? and yeah harvest must be the coolest thing, it will be my first harvest and i,m but a few days away, its nerve racking to wait like this,loll mostly its the not knowing how much you actually have in harvest ya know? cuz not having ever really harvested before you can't really tell howmuch it holds..loll but like i said a few days to go...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 11, 2008)

wowwowowowowoowowowowowowowowowowow malachi...i cant even be a dick to you no more.

those little buds look cool as hell!!!!


FUCKING REP 4 you!!!! omg. im hooked. your work has payed off. thanks for sharing with us!!!


now if i could only figure a way to stuff a few of those vertical trays in a cab having sog capabilities!!!


----------



## malachi (Apr 11, 2008)

Lace: cool stuff i,ll check it out its the next thing i want to try I,m getting those bubblebags to make some bubble hash this summer. i,m saving all the leaves in the freezer for the next 3 grows and tryin that out as soon as i move.

loud:
thanks loud yyeah i,m anxious to harvest and weigh my dry babies in the box the thought keeps me up at nite. loll,sorry i was a dick too the other day about the CO2 thing loll, didn't get the CO2 finally ,was desperate for a yes answer i think in my mind cuz I wanted a better harvest. .lol anyway sorry again. well if you check up on the grow after this one, my box will have a hell of a lot more trays in it i,ll be up to ten so it,ll look more like an actual sog. It was design to take a total of eighteen trays but i ran out of cash so i,m filling it slowly. Once this one is full i will build a second one and try to grow 864 of these little babies at once i want to see how impossible it is..loll  it was meant to be SOG , even thought of SCROG in the beginning, but my main mistake was not waiting a little longer before flowering, but I,m time constraint. 

anyway peace man.


----------



## 1puff2puff3puff (Apr 13, 2008)

1st harvest is the best, sucks when you have problems close to harvest time, i am sturggling with that now... Good Luck cant wait to see harvest.... Your smoking your own S#!*!!!

Congratz!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

ddamn i love that pic of the vertical tray of little buds!!!


----------



## malachi (Apr 13, 2008)

lol yeah its a nice site I have to admit..loll and yeah man I am finally smokin my own shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## malachi (Apr 13, 2008)

I,ll put a new pic of the tray tonite the buds got bigger. Oh and I had started another 42 babies 12 of wich had rooted and I had 30 on the way, well this morning after a record 9 days! all my babies are rooted with success
(personal record 9 days in simple rockwool with a rooting hormone). I,m gonna take another 10 at least tonite cuz i think mommy has about that many to sparemaybe 15 , i,m going for everything I can,already chose my next mommies gonna keep 3.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

thas good....GL!!!


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Apr 13, 2008)

I just found your thread. Fantastic grow system. 

Malachi, are you useing R/O, Distilled, or tap water?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

malachi said:


> I,ll put a new pic of the tray tonite the buds got bigger. Oh and I had started another 42 babies 12 of wich had rooted and I had 30 on the way, well this morning after a record 9 days! all my babies are rooted with success
> (personal record 9 days in simple rockwool with a rooting hormone). I,m gonna take another 10 at least tonite cuz i think mommy has about that many to sparemaybe 15 , i,m going for everything I can,already chose my next mommies gonna keep 3.



im hooked. i cant stop coming back to this thread.

i think i might to switch to vertical in the cab.....think you could help?


----------



## malachi (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd be more than happy to. my system is the simplest freakin thing to build if i had to redo it wich I will in july, I can make it so much lighter and so much more compact, trial and error..loll I think its a great way to grow although it requires a lot of attention, with enough money to grow atleast 240 plants and up at once it can be an excellent way to grow. it'll all depend on how big my buds are gonna be in 9 days or so ,,,,I say nine days but shit the hairs are not even turning brown yet. so I don't know if the 20th will even be enough...but they are fattening though. I will probably harvest the 18th or so nomatter what it says cuz it will be like over 50days and i'll just get a less couch lock type buzz if antything. anyway Loud , be happy to help...

i'm usin tap water that I let sit for at least 24 hours with air rocks in it I want a reverse osmosis system when I move outta my place here and back in the country in july, but the way i,'m doingf it now didn't seem to be a problem andf now there is a smell to it maybe that caused the yellowing of the leavesand disturbed my PH to shits, I'm gonna filter the next fill to see if there is a difference.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

are you using a net trellis or bamboo stakes to hold up them buds?

vertical scrog perhaps?


----------



## malachi (Apr 13, 2008)

they are holding all on there own, it was suppose to be a scrog in the beginning and the thought has even crossed my mind for the next grow but as it stands they are self standing and sturdy little fuckers too,,,loll


----------



## malachi (Apr 13, 2008)

if you look on page 18 i have a pic of one ojut of the tray and you see the thick stem on it


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2008)

i dont have regular viewing....this whole thread is only 6 pages long....


but ill search.

i was thinking... "damn, them stems must be strong and thick as fuck"


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 13, 2008)

Getting sooooo close!!! Good luck in these finals days! So that 50 days to flower was bullshit uh? LOL.........If it happen to just me or just you I would think one of us did something wrong, lol, but both of us look like we won't hit the 50 day mark. I hope not much longer! Good LUCK!


----------



## malachi (Apr 13, 2008)

ok loud so like I said i'll put pics up tonite of the baby out of the tray and i,ll show you the stem on those little fuckers its pretty fucken amazing actually,

Grow; yeah definitely somethin up with that 50 day shit..loll but i won't let it get much more over that as i said cuz i need to get grow 2 started on the 20th if i want to off it before i move. shit I already have 67 babies ready to go in on next sunday. so i,m in good shape , i might have an ak47 plug to get some clones off of , and the dude is a very closde friend so i,m happy about that, might go 67 millenium and the othe 160 be AK that would be a cool mix and short flower time approx 53 days so i,m in the same ballbark .


----------



## malachi (Apr 13, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the babies tonite as planned, Loud take a look a the first pic its a close up of the stem on the little buggers..lol I,m surprised to see tonite that the near harvest ones really went nuts , they are big man!! i,m happy, can,t wait to weigh...loll my 2 standing ones are tied up cuz the wight is too much for some of the branches, there's a lot of weed in those 2 babies,  

My wife and I took cisors to the bottom of the grow baskets cuz the roots seem too bunched up, so we made some way for the roots to crawl strait out of the baskets. 

anyway enjoy all and let me know what you think..

happy growin!!


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 13, 2008)

wow, they look great! They sure did blow up, mine are probably about to do the same! LOL.....I can hope so anyway! The millennium I have noticed has some crazy growth spurts. Starts out kind of slow, but them boom! LOL. I can't wait to taste it. Is yours starting to smell real good now! I love the smell of mine, don't seem to stink up the house really, but when you get close and get a smell it is yummy! Those pics Look Great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## malachi (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks grow, see that's why i'm still hopeful about how much weed i'll get, shit, I take those little buggers in my hand and they have much weed on the stick ya know? some of the buds are almost 8 inches wide at the bottom and its just tight bud almost so I'm happier and happier with each passing day, and I cut a bud off and just slow dried it in a slow cooker (works great by the way to dry fresh cut bud when in a bind ..) ofcourse it doesn't do much for the taste but the buzz was freakin nice. yeah they do smell awesome, they are smelling so good!!!! just coming in the grow room its nuts, the smell is sweet and sort of smells like.... ahhh shit!! I can't even describe it, its fucking awesome man !!!!!!..loll that describes it well..lol and for the grow spurts I agree , sometimes its like the thing doesn't move for weeks then all of a sudden BLAM!!! they take 6 inches...lol ok not 6 but you know what i mean.lol


----------



## insanestang4life (Apr 14, 2008)

Looking great malachi. You said you dried some out how much are you getting off one of those bushy little fuckers dried. God I just wanna eat a few of them....


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

nice grow ... great job!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 14, 2008)

wow them thick stems are ridiculous.

how are you and the ol lady? yall made up?

by chance did you lollipop?

i take it those are mainly indicas?


----------



## malachi (Apr 14, 2008)

insane : I am drying some 39 right now that was earlier harvest than my millenium so I dunnop how much i'll get off of one baby as of yet. I dried some bud that I snipped off cuz I was too anxious to wait it out..lol its a very good weed so far...

Hey email! been a while , how you been? 

Loud:
well me and my wife seem to be ok right now i decided to be less of a prick..lol

yeah the stems are really thick, I took my clones big, i didn't take no shitty little branch and it just makes all the difference in ther world.

I dunno what lollipopping is?

and yeah the millenium is a mainly indica strain


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

malachi said:


> insane : I am drying some 39 right now that was earlier harvest than my millenium so I dunnop how much i'll get off of one baby as of yet. I dried some bud that I snipped off cuz I was too anxious to wait it out..lol its a very good weed so far...
> 
> Hey email! been a while , how you been?
> 
> ...


i've been watching - just not posting too much. i've been well, thanks. and yourself?

lollypopping is when you prune all the lower branches so all the plants energy is focused on the biggest tallest branches/buds.


----------



## malachi (Apr 14, 2008)

I,ve been good, on vacation for the last month..so been resting a lot, always cool

ahhh ok I did that a bit actually yes wasn't familiar with the term lollipopping sorry i,m still a newb ..,lol i call it power cropping its how i got the few buds I dried to try the smoke out...lol


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

malachi said:


> I,ve been good, on vacation for the last month..so been resting a lot, always cool
> 
> ahhh ok I did that a bit actually yes wasn't familiar with the term lollipopping sorry i,m still a newb ..,lol i call it power cropping its how i got the few buds I dried to try the smoke out...lol


i think lollypopping is considered a power or super cropping technique (like twisting and cracking, SoG, etc..)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 14, 2008)

i love lollipopping.... single colas rock!!!!! especially since you can fit more little plants in the same space versus fewer bigger plants


----------



## malachi (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah I did that a lot with my 2 big ones, took care of cleaning the bottom 5 to 6 inches all the time and the colas on those buggers are amazing! am gettin ready to smoke a little piece I popped off the little one , man i love that stuff. loll


----------



## email468 (Apr 14, 2008)

malachi said:


> yeah I did that a lot with my 2 big ones, took care of cleaning the bottom 5 to 6 inches all the time and the colas on those buggers are amazing! am gettin ready to smoke a little piece I popped off the little one , man i love that stuff. loll


something very special about smoking your own


----------



## malachi (Apr 14, 2008)

yeah it really is to know that the puffs I take don't fucken cost me 10$ bucks a gram anymore..lol and that it was grown with love so not smokin just any shit...loll


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like things are going great over at your house! LOL...I bet you walk around with a big smile on your face 24/7 now, CONGRATS! Glad to hear you and the wife are doing good! Probably helps with all the happiness the plants are bringing! CONGRATS all around my friend! Soon I will be sharing the feeling!  Me and my wife are very excited for ours to be done!  Have you been checking the trichs? Are they amber or just cloudy? So you planning For Friday still with the millennium? Now you said you smoked some already? Was that millennium or the other stuff you had? If it was the millennium please tell me how it taste, and the high? Thanks! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Maccabee (Apr 14, 2008)

Great work! Glad to see it all worked out. I hope I do as well!


----------



## malachi (Apr 14, 2008)

thanks Mac and Grow, yeah I smoked some of the millenium and the high was a knocker 
it sort of puts me in as trans type of state..lol very enjoyable. I don't have one trich that is even near amber so I dunno what to think..or do,,, I need it out of my box on the 22nd at the very freakin latest so the next one can start


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 19, 2008)

So how are they doing? It has been a few days would love to hear whats up with them?


----------



## malachi (Apr 19, 2008)

shit they are still growing and I am gonna have to let them grow at least a few days more so i have posponed cutting them until tuesday ,,, they are nice and big man!


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

malachi said:


> shit they are still growing and I am gonna have to let them grow at least a few days more so i have posponed cutting them until tuesday ,,, they are nice and big man!


most of us harvest too early so you're probably making the smart move.


----------



## malachi (Apr 19, 2008)

yeah but I have to admit that its killin me man...loll


----------



## insanestang4life (Apr 19, 2008)

Lets get some more picture CANDY!!!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 19, 2008)

i think vertical and stadium are the the future for growing... subscribing so i can read the rest later and follow along


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 19, 2008)

I hear ya man, Its killing me too! I am dying over here. I was able to chop 2 bagseed plants just to try to control my cutting urge. I am dying to cut the millennium, but I am going to wait, and wait, I put all the time in, and its best for the pay off to wait until done!!! LOL....I know I can not cut mine until you cut yours. HURRY UP! LOL


----------



## malachi (Apr 19, 2008)

The spiders are back!!!!!! I got mites in my fucken garden again!!! what can I do ? can I put chemical repellant this late in the game I 'm a few days away from harvest! shit help guys , I dunno how long this shit has been there.. should I just chop them or do I treat them?? they look in good shape but i,m scared to lose my plants or something....


----------



## malachi (Apr 19, 2008)

if i treat them and wait another week to harvest??? sound smart?


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 19, 2008)

I got them before very close to harvest, it was last year actually. Anyway it was so close to harvest I just let it be. I didn't want to treat it with anything, and risk having something in my smoke. I harvested with the mites, and smoked them!!! Little bastards! But you might want to hear what others have to say. How did this happen? Do you know how you are getting them? You keeping your grow area super clean? What a bummer!


----------



## malachi (Apr 19, 2008)

yeah but should i harvest early?


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 19, 2008)

Depends, I mean when I had the problem, I was about a week away from harvest so I just left them, but we are not familiar with the millennium bud, not sure how much longer they have, and I know that if you left the mites on and let them go too much longer the mites will start to destroy the buds.  I would think you would be fine, for another few days. Hopefully they will be done. Are your leaves turning yellow? Can you put some pics up? Also I sent a pm to FDD and talked about the plants, he said the numbers on the site don't mean anything. So the 50 days flowering it said on the site doesn't mean much, just a general idea. So who knows now. I hope some one else will speak up and give their advice, for ya!


----------



## malachi (Apr 19, 2008)

hey guys here are a couple of pics of the plants as of tonite ,, the 2 big ones have no spiders and are still freakin growing like a boost of bud growth last nite..I dunno yet if I shouldn't just cut everything ,,clean and disinfect witth clorine and peroxide... (not at the same time..lol)and put the new ones in....


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 19, 2008)

First off how clean do you keep it? Not sure if you answered that. Also do you have 2 flowering rooms? I always thought you just had the growall thing going, but some of your pics look like vertical plants and some look horizontal. So just curious. Also how many have mites and how many don't? You might want to just remove the ones with mites if you still have some that don't have them.


----------



## malachi (Apr 19, 2008)

the box has mites ,,, always had 2 vertical ones growing check out the earlier posts.....the 2 don't....


----------



## malachi (Apr 19, 2008)

I keep shit clean man I sweep and wash with alcohol every week....I disinfect my instruments


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 19, 2008)

I have read your whole thread, maybe just missed something. I was just curious about how clean you kept it. It sounds like you keep it very clean, just wondering whats causing them to keep comine back. I would like to know so we can both avoid ever getting them. If we know why we can keep them from coming. They are scary.  Hope someone else speaks up!


----------



## malachi (Apr 19, 2008)

well I think I basically neglected to totally get rid of them when the 39 came in sick...should of been more vigilant .... I'm fucken learnin this crap I,M glad its happening on this one....


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

I have not had any pest problems (thank goodness) but will try to help.

From "The Best of Ask Ed"


> Q. My garden is infested with spider mites and only has two weeks left. Will the webbing on the buds from the mites affect the potency or have any other effect? How can I get rid of them this close to harvest?
> 
> A: You wouldn't want to eat vegetables that are covered with mites. Why would you want to smoke them? I don't know whether it's harmful to smoke them, but it certainly isn't pleasant and smells bad too. Here are some suggestions:
> Spray the plants with neem oil that is certified for food plants. Neem oil is a natural insecticide and miticide that comes from a tree and is available over the internet.
> ...


I hope this helps!


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 19, 2008)

Good looking out email!!!  Thanks for that info!


----------



## email468 (Apr 19, 2008)

GROWUROWN said:


> Good looking out email!!!  Thanks for that info!


My pleasure and thanks for the rep. feel free to drop me a line if you need a hand.


----------



## malachi (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey Peeps, I took down my ladies tonite, all of them. here are a few pics of the whole thing drying plus the 3 baggies hanging there already to go, I also put up a few pics of the new ones going in, 38 fully rooted and 45 almost done... treated eveything today for mite bitches, tomorrow is cleaning time in the grow room, bought bleach and I have a shit load of peroxide...its gonna be a long day.......anyway , enjoy the pics and talk later for an update.

peace y,all


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 21, 2008)

Look good!! That big one is awesome! Let me know how they go! How were the hairs and trichs when you took them down? did you still have a lot of white hairs, or most red? Thanks for sharing!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

your not that old. i got the impression that you were an old fart, you look like your in good shape.. im not gay FYI!!! idk why im saying this....lol

anyways, keep up the good work, ill keep watching you grow. great job for a noob, keep growing bro


----------



## malachi (Apr 21, 2008)

lol thanks man that means a lot to me..lol my kids call me an old fart all day long..lol I'll be clickin 40 in a couple years...

hey grow, yeah I did pretty freakin good actyually my closet is full and the rack on the pic that my weed hamgs from is 4 feet by 4 feet so there is quite a bit of weed on there too, the two big colas are pretty awesome there like 20inches long, one of them weighs 11 ounces wet, the other is 9 ounces wet, we'll see how much is left in about 15 days right?, I have another 4 ounces already ibn bags so it will have been pretty goosd overall i think, my trichs on the ones in the box were so red it was amazing, looking at them under hps lighting wasn't showing me much but after bringing them in another room to trim it was fucking crazy how red the heads were....it was a good time to chop for me , they didn't give me the impression i was too early or atleast that early


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

We TaRdED said:


> your not that old. i got the impression that you were an old fart, you look like your in good shape.. im not gay FYI!!! idk why im saying this....lol
> 
> anyways, keep up the good work, ill keep watching you grow. great job for a noob, keep growing bro


i think i might be the old fart


----------



## malachi (Apr 21, 2008)

lol.....i guess we might be many....lol


----------



## email468 (Apr 21, 2008)

malachi said:


> lol.....i guess we might be many....lol


old farts unite!

very nice plants malachi! let us know how they smoke


----------



## malachi (Apr 21, 2008)

I second that!!! and I wouldn't want to go back anyway....lol was too much...


----------



## malachi (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks email yeah I can't wait to get my hand on a naturally dried mature well cured millenium and feel the beat ...lol


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey ya old farts!! How are you going to cure it? Also the weight should be about 25% of the wet weight when you dry it. So the 11 oz bud will be just short of 3 oz's probably. WOW! LOL Nice BUD! That will suck when you have to start breaking it up! It looks so nice the way it is!


----------



## malachi (Apr 21, 2008)

yeah i know, so if its 3 oz per big bud I have about 4 of those, so that'll be 12 oz right there , then you have the small ones that'll give me about 3/4 oz each plus the 3 oz or so tghat I have in bags, shit I will hit the over 1 pound mark I think, well i hope anyway

I think I,m gonna go pickle jar 1 month or so , unfortunately I have peeps waiting for some new bud so won't be doing the religious 3 or 4 month cure....lol probably have some of this shit out by the end of the month.....lolol


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 21, 2008)

WOW!!! That would be great if you got a pound, even a half would be great! But I hope its a full pound or more! So what did you think about the smell during the grow? The millennium wasn't too bad was it? Didn't have a real strong smell until you put your face right in it. Was it the same for you? Sounds like it stinks even more now that you cut it down. LOL. 2 more hours until my lights come on. Can't wait to see them. My day off today too! Gotta love that!


----------



## malachi (Apr 21, 2008)

nice....lol yeah I really enjoyed the fact that the smell was pretty lowprofile, it does stink a lot more now that its chopped but a hell of a lot less then i thought it would, i,ll be happy with half a pound too mind you...ok i just went and weighed it,,,,,the one that was 11 ounces last nite is already down to 5 ounces...lol thats one major fucken shrink...lol ok reality is setting in...lol


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL..........Still lots of hope my friend, you should be very proud!!! Not a bad first time out. First time I grew was 2 flourecents and 2plants. LOL. I won't get as much as you got, but then again, I will have more plants done before your next ones are. I had 13, took 2 down. So 11 left to take down soon, then 10 more that will be done in about a month, and then I put a bunch more in the past week or two. So we might come close to being even for time growing. I just have it so I am cropping less, but once a month.  Helps with smell too!


----------



## malachi (Apr 21, 2008)

I had a lot of shit happen to me in this grow, pump burn, electricity outtage, spider mites,,,it took a lot of crop away,had 24 suppose to come out next month that are gone, but it permitted me to learn a lot so i,m hittin my next one in a couple days, and I also am starting a 50 plant set up in the country and am growing soil and normal grow, no vertical or anything, no pumps here and timers there,,,,I,m goin basic, I have a 10 x 28 space to fill , will be going there this week , the whole room is ready and I'm bringing in the material this week....so I will have a good comparison I will log it


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 21, 2008)

Still following along. Had to chime in when I read the old fart comment. I just had my 39th birthday and if I knew it was going to be this easy to grow my own bud I would have done it along time ago. Great job on your grow, you should proud of your harvest. You've shown alot of inguniuity (sp?) in your approach. Many well wishes your way and rep for your sharing with us......


----------



## GROWUROWN (Apr 21, 2008)

It's 5 o'clock somewhere said:


> Still following along. Had to chime in when I read the old fart comment. I just had my 39th birthday and if I knew it was going to be this easy to grow my own bud I would have done it along time ago. Great job on your grow, you should proud of your harvest. You've shown alot of inguniuity (sp?) in your approach. Many well wishes your way and rep for your sharing with us......


LOL....another old fart!! I have to get that out of my system now, before I am one!!!  
OLD FART! LOL 

I have a year left before I hit 30!


----------



## malachi (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks 5 man I appreciate it, yeah I'm exactly in the same spot, growing is so easy really.....spent 25 years buying ,lol never again and I even plan on it being my pocket money provider,...lol time to get paid back.

and many well wishes your way too my friend.

grow you lucky bugger you...lol still in your 20's well the one truth is you will pass this way at one point.....that's if our governments don't totally destroy us in the next few years....but then again what is 30ish shit I still feel like a teenager....act like one a lot too according to my wife...lol


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 21, 2008)

malachi said:


> .that's if our governments don't totally destroy us in the next few years....


your talking about the north american union? i just shed a tear......

not really, but you get my point


----------



## malachi (Apr 21, 2008)

amongst the other million things trhey are doing to us ....


----------



## malachi (Apr 22, 2008)

well.....ok i am no longer a newb when it comes to harvest....got my first real reality check this mornin....lololol my babies evaporated, they lost so much weight!!! my super nice 11 ouncer is now 3 ounces..lol shit the second biggest one went from 9 to 2ounces..lol i,m realizing the true harvest i,m gonna get . but I think i,m still happy, never grew before and now I,m gonna be in my own smoke ....it really does smell nice in that room where the weed is drying...i,ve treated everything for spiders and I,m gonna put a fogger in the room before the next grow....i,m running behind on schedule i,ll need to be smart on the next grow to be in the time frame i had planned


----------



## email468 (Apr 22, 2008)

malachi said:


> well.....ok i am no longer a newb when it comes to harvest....got my first real reality check this mornin....lololol my babies evaporated, they lost so much weight!!! my super nice 11 ouncer is now 3 ounces..lol shit the second biggest one went from 9 to 2ounces..lol i,m realizing the true harvest i,m gonna get . but I think i,m still happy, never grew before and now I,m gonna be in my own smoke ....it really does smell nice in that room where the weed is drying...i,ve treated everything for spiders and I,m gonna put a fogger in the room before the next grow....i,m running behind on schedule i,ll need to be smart on the next grow to be in the time frame i had planned


trust me when i tell you - getting ANYTHING smokable the first time growing is highly commendable and if you are yielding ounces you should be very, very proud of your work!


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

Fucking INSANE.... Great grow . What else could be said .. Two thumbs up


----------



## malachi (Apr 22, 2008)

right on, thanks guys, yeah my wife is freakin trippin at the idea that i won't be spending a 100$ a week on weed anymore...lol Oh yeah! made some muffins last nite
had 4 people hre , put the equivalent of about a gram per muffin ,,,shit...lolol had everybody stone pretty good so I,m happy about that. to tell you the truth it was a test to see how good the weed was...lol man if last nite i an indicator , i got me a major freakin smoke.


----------



## malachi (Apr 28, 2008)

well its been 8 days I have trimmed my weed its pretty dry, still has a lot of curing to do
keepin it in dark tyempered room, bottom line weight on my yield is 24 ounces so 1 1/2 pounds. pretty good I guess, have started the next one but am having clone trouble (provider) I have 4 days tyo fing them f i want to make my next harvest, I have 60 started now and another 11 growing to be cloned in 3 weeks in that set up I talked about, but I,m 150 babies short. still my smoke is really fucken good, I am stoned a lot lately...loll its nice to sit and smoke my own weed, such arewarding feeling.....


----------



## closet grower (Apr 28, 2008)

All I can say is one hell of a job you did for yer first grow malachi! I read this entire thread today and I must say I am amazed. Nice setup, nice plants, wicked buds, and an awesome yield for a first timer as well. And as for you all being Old Farts??? lmao I am a true Old Fart... pushing the "big 50" this year so you all got a ways to go before you're considered Old Farts. Congrats to you sir on your first grow and here's hoping yer second is just as good or better. There's something to be said for us Canadians eh?? Cheers.


----------



## malachi (Apr 28, 2008)

loll. well First off thank you very much for your visit! its nice to have such a great review, I gather you're not exactly a first time grower..lolI so all the more rewarding , I am pretty happy with it I must admit, it went well but I lost a few rounds in grow one wich is exactly what should happen I think,it brought me down to earth, it schooled me a lot and helped me to be so much more prepared for the next one,

Thanks a lot for the comments man, much appreciated

peace


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

old farts or not....i still love yall crazy people....email and malachi!!!! ill take ya as the older stepbrother i never had? 


i tried to rep you malachi but i gotta spread some more around. you too email


thanks for the pics and letting us see this nice setup!! im pretty sure it has inspired others....as well as myself. 

i would like to see the roots on them small fuckers.


*you and fdd are debunking that 'big plants need big roots' shit theory, b/c apparently NOT!!!!*


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 28, 2008)

closet grower said:


> All I can say is one hell of a job you did for yer first grow malachi! I read this entire thread today and I must say I am amazed. Nice setup, nice plants, wicked buds, and an awesome yield for a first timer as well. And as for you all being Old Farts??? lmao I am a true Old Fart... pushing the "big 50" this year so you all got a ways to go before you're considered Old Farts. Congrats to you sir on your first grow and here's hoping yer second is just as good or better. There's something to be said for us Canadians eh?? Cheers.


Wow, I also read through the entire thread today and am also turning 50 this year.
Old Farts Rule!!!
Nice job on the grow malachi. The whole vertical thing fascinates me.


----------



## malachi (Apr 28, 2008)

shit! thanks guys I appreciate it,Loud I would love to show you the roots but they are gone now, the roots never got longer than the pots, I didn't have any hanging roots, the pots were full of roots but short ones. it probably played on the yield somewhat though, I found that in this set up you need to drill the bottoms of the pots to make like 1/2 inch wholes made like 6 per pot and just in the vege stage of my 60 plants I saw a difference in root growth, they were choked a bit on the first grow and probably a little warm. as i said learned off the first..loll I will show you some of my weed tonite i,ll post some pics , and i,m excited that the others are started in the grow room i setup in the country. i,ll get really good at this some day...lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

you going to invest in a res chiller?


----------



## malachi (Apr 28, 2008)

yeah i need to cuz its just gonna get hotter here we have been having incredible weather and it showed in the room I light at nite and dark during the day otherwise I would just flip, I dunno how much those chilleras are but its what i'll need at least or just A/C the box


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

those res chillers get expensive as fuck (3-600 bucks)


how big is your res?


this is aero right???


----------



## malachi (Apr 28, 2008)

no its hydro the res is 60 litres x 2 yeah i think i might go A/C it'll be more versatile in the home...loll


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

aero, hydro...same shit different toilet.


what exact method? you dripping? how are they feed?


----------



## malachi (Apr 28, 2008)

drip feeding every 4 hours .......here is a pic or 2 of my harvest thought i'd show it to you


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2008)

well yea...i would just get the a/c.


res temp arent as crucial unless you are growing aero or dwc....shit like that!


----------



## JordanTheGreat (Apr 29, 2008)

damn, you know how hard you just shitted all over my first grow...? no ex-lax bruh, this is an outstanding first grow...hopefully we'll see more bud porn in the near future


----------



## malachi (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks a lot man, I appreciate it, yeah you guys will see a lot more got 2 grows on the way now, one vertical and the one I was suppose to do basic, well...we will be growing stadium, its too cool to not do....we'll see how that goes my friends,,,,

thanks for checking out my thread man

Peace


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 30, 2008)

malachi said:


> thanks a lot man, I appreciate it, yeah you guys will see a lot more got 2 grows on the way now, one vertical and the one I was suppose to do basic, well...we will be growing stadium, its too cool to not do....we'll see how that goes my friends,,,,
> 
> thanks for checking out my thread man
> 
> Peace


Stadium style, oh yeah! I've seen that setup and am envious as hell over it.
I'll be watching to learn as you go through that one.
I'm thinking that when I actually get a real growroom setup that is what I will do. But that is a year or two away so I can live vicariously through you.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 30, 2008)

malachi said:


> drip feeding every 4 hours .......here is a pic or 2 of my harvest thought i'd show it to you



so when should i expect my package?


----------



## malachi (May 2, 2008)

sorry loud I said dripfeedin, but its not, i used the wrong term, must be the french in me, I basically gravity feed, 30 min every 4 hours not a drip but a solid flo. 

as for the package I only take cash...lolll


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 2, 2008)

if only you were closer  i'd come visit....and learn...once again man....i love your 'little' trees!!! great job!!!


----------



## malachi (May 2, 2008)

thanks dude. appreciate it


----------



## malachi (May 8, 2008)

well for you all's information grow2 thread has begun in the grow journal section of RIU see ya there


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 9, 2008)

malachi said:


> well for you all's information grow2 thread has begun in the grow journal section of RIU see ya there


Thanks for the info, a link would be helpful too.
I really enjoyed this grow and I'm looking forward to the sequel.


----------



## malachi (May 9, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/70854-new-toy-i-made-gro2.html#post822248


here is the link, i hope i did it right


----------



## malachi (May 9, 2008)

oh and official sequel news confirmation tris morning of the arrival of 125 white widow cuttings monday nite!!!!!!! shit... i,m off the wall about this,,, might have to cut flowering a bit short buit hey i,m going for it anyway, the best part is having the possibility of making all the WW clones i want for the next grow after this one....fuck I,m happy!!!!! sorry...had to let it out......


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I'll be watching your new grow. I'm debating about buying some WW seeds next winter....


----------



## malachi (May 10, 2008)

well I ain't ever heard anything bad about WW its a numero uno weed like wherever you ask, I am glad cuz its the shorter flower times, can't wait to see them monday and see exactly how small or big they are and how long it'll set them back, altho the manufacturer of the growall says to put them in at 3 inches long. so I am very anxious to see this plant


----------



## WORKHORSE (Aug 27, 2010)

signed on this is inspiring. I want to grow as my main source of income and what you have done here is a big confidence and motivation booster. So now that this is all said and done would you recommend the growwall to people considering purchasing this product? I'm tossing around the idea of building an octagon shaped grow box with this system using two of the 24 site panels on each wall of the octagon making a total of 384 plant sites at your disposal. With that being said malachi what type of yield do you think you would have gotten if you did a grow using that sort of set up and 2k watt lighting? Looking forward to your response


----------



## machnak (Aug 27, 2010)

Man o man, job well done! Wish I would of caught this sooner!


----------



## malachi (Aug 28, 2010)

machnak said:


> Man o man, job well done! Wish I would of caught this sooner!


 thanks ... yeah its a fun system to play around with and has an immensae potential
really is my favorite way to do it but it takes patiernce and close attention....


----------



## malachi (Sep 13, 2010)

WORKHORSE said:


> signed on this is inspiring. I want to grow as my main source of income and what you have done here is a big confidence and motivation booster. So now that this is all said and done would you recommend the growwall to people considering purchasing this product? I'm tossing around the idea of building an octagon shaped grow box with this system using two of the 24 site panels on each wall of the octagon making a total of 384 plant sites at your disposal. With that being said malachi what type of yield do you think you would have gotten if you did a grow using that sort of set up and 2k watt lighting? Looking forward to your response


well in my box I averaged 7/8 of an ounce per plant on my last run so i gather if you are careful and attend to your plants like a servant lol and manage even 3/4 of an ounce per plnat you're looking at mucho weed...... as far as 2k sure but if they are in a cool tube than make it that the plants are as close to the lights as possible... thats why i totally recommend a cool tube fan system , my plants litteraly touched the tube at the end of the bloom..... and the racks are 7 inches in thickness so allow for that in mesurements but i love my growalls it takes trial and error to master them but they do the job nicely.........hope this helps


----------



## macdadyabc (Sep 13, 2010)

thats an awesome system! i made a similar one about the same demensions and on casters and hinges and all, but ive been waiting off for a second 600watt. you could harvest 2- 4 pounds off that contraption you got there


----------

